# Velvet european mount (velvet is cured)



## lthfp (Sep 30, 2011)

The only way I have found to protect the velvet is to saw the antlers off. This is not as difficult as it sounds. If you will cut 3/4 of the way through the pedical directly under the antler burr, then break the antler off which will leave you with a positive fit for the antler to go back together. Take your skull and clean as you normally do. After skull is ready drill a hole in the center of the antler large enough to receive a small bolt head of your choosing. Now drill a hole in the pedical the size of your bolt and screw it into the pedical. Place 5 minute apoxie in the hole that is to receive the bolt head. Secure the antler to the pedical to the exact fit. When apoxie is hard you may want to finish the small crack where the antlers are put back together with fix-it or apoxie scult.


----------



## Hunterrich (Oct 26, 2011)

tape trash bag around antlers


----------

